# Noise in Upper Timing Chain



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

I have a Tsuru (Sentra) with a GA16DE engine. It has a humming(noise) in the area of the upper timing chain, The engine works fine, but I am worried about this noise May somebody help me?


Thanks a lot


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Replace your timing chain tensioner and see if the noise goes away.

You're welcome, but you should search before asking stuff.


----------



## Le_Max (Jan 22, 2003)

your timing chain is not supposed to do a humming nose.. . even when it is damaged, (when damaged, it will most likely "click")

the humming sound could come from the bearing of your alternator. Try this. start your car, remove the 2 pin connector connected to the alternator. race the engine a couple of time with no load on it. When unplugging this connectore, your remove the load from the alternator. It it those change a thing, it could be another bearing, example, water pump.


----------

